
Inside the Frozen Zoo That Could Bring Extinct Animals Back to Life - Hooke
http://www.gq.com/story/inside-the-frozen-zoo-that-could-bring-extinct-animals-back-to-life
======
asciimo
> This is the crux of the anti-Frozen Zoo argument: Shouldn't we fix ourselves
> before we fix anything else?

I'm glad the article addresses this point. We have a lot of work to do before
we can do this responsibly, if we should do it at all.

~~~
Falling3
Very much in that same vein, shouldn't we treat the existing animals of the
world far better before bringing whole species back into it?

------
e12e
Beautiful article. Those that liked this, will probably also enjoy what I
consider maybe Douglas Adam's best book: "Last Chance to See":
[https://www.amazon.com/Last-Chance-See-Douglas-
Adams/dp/0345...](https://www.amazon.com/Last-Chance-See-Douglas-
Adams/dp/0345371984)

There's a also a companion BBC Radio series (which I haven't heard) and a
later follow up by BBC TV, with Stephen Fry, which is pretty good.

------
jdavis703
De-extinction is extremely difficult. Even if you're able to preserve DNA with
100℅ accuracy you still have the issue of raising an animal that we have
little knowledge of how child rearing, eco system, etc works. I suppose for
the more recent extinctions we have more information that could be used to de-
extinct them and then rewild them. But something like this happening for
species like Wooly Mammoths is probably a long way off.

------
wazoox
Life is perpetual movement, evolution, adaptation. There is something
profoundly disturbing about these projects of freezing elements of the
biosphere we're busy destroying. According to some geneticists, it's a fool's
errand.

